
Show HN: I made a Chrome Extension that helped me give better standup updates - thatoneguytoo
I often forget the list of tasks done and frequently miss mentioning updates during stand-ups. I made a Chrome Extension for myself and I found myself using it more than expected in the last few weeks (especially as I was at home)<p>Sharing it here so others can give it a try too: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usedone.today&#x2F;
======
ran5kpd
Thanks! I have the same problem.

